# Huron Smallmouth



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I have herd things about Huron smallies. Where and when are they catching these? WOuldn't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

My favorites are the meto parks between Chelsea and Ann Arbor. Theer are some decent sized pike in there too. Used to catch a lot of big walleye in teh deeper flows but I think the DNR gave up stocking walleye.


----------



## justjiggin (Dec 11, 2007)

After the season opens back up for walleye which is the last weekend of april,you can go anywhere in the thumb rivers and catch huge smallies such as caseville,sebawing,the pigeon river pretty much everywhere in that area.I was wading for walleye in the bay friday and caught around 30 nice smallies the biggest around 6#.Get up that way the end of april and cast some tube baits and and have a good time.


----------



## justjiggin (Dec 11, 2007)

Im sure you probably know,but just in case those times are catch and release until the bass opener.


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

The smallmouth population is very low on the Huron. You might want to try another river


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Good try, jlock. :lol:


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Come on jlock, thats a bunch of bull . The smallmouth population is not low on the huron . I can go out and catch 20 -30 per trip . The huron is a great river for pullin in smallies . I dont get too many big ones but it is still a good bass fishery .


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

is this the same huron as to Holly rec area? anyone have any ideas on where some access points are for the river fore good shore fishing, or any spots to drop a boat in?

can pm me if you dont wish to tell all


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

Dobes, I was just joking ( smiley face on post )! The Huron is a great fishery and I hope that everyone practices catch and release to keep it that way.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Nicey Nicey Dobes, all the smallmouth in the Huron are ones that Dobes has stocked there from his secret Smallmouth nursery in his hottub. THanks Dobes for making huron Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry , didnt notice the smily .


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

dobes said:


> Come on jlock, thats a bunch of bull . The smallmouth population is not low on the huron . I can go out and catch 20 -30 per trip . The huron is a great river for pullin in smallies . I dont get too many big ones but it is still a good bass fishery .


Your sure took that one hook, line and sinker... No pun intended


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah I know , I feel like an idiot now ! :sad:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

To be honest at this time of the yr i never had much luck for them small mouths.Maybe its just the lower huron river area.Summer time we have a blast,Mich


----------

